# Poke Salad!!



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

We have TONS of it growing out back, more than we could ever eat and we love it! Can I can it like other greens or is that silly or is it only good when fresh picked. Here is how I usually cook it. Pick and wash. Then cut into ribbons/julienned (think the official chef term if chiffonade). The boil the heck out of it for 20 minutes. Then pour off stinky water, rinse greens and wash pot. Boil again for 20 minutes. Pour off water and fry in bacon grease (yes, I am a bad BAD girl!:gaptooth or a bit of ham from the beans I always have going at the same time. Scramble an egg in at the end. What if I just canned them with fresh water after the second boil? I just HATE to waste the ton of good healthy greens we have growing out back, would love to have them in the winter too!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I know a lady that is canning poke salad today. Said she would be canning all day, I will ask her procedure & let you know.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

THanks!


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's wonderful canned - seems to be even more tender. I havent done so in a few years;
but to the best of my memory I followed canning directions for spinach. Since it is only
the two of us now I freeze a few messes every year; I do the boiling bit first (I boil 3 times); then drain and freeze. When you are ready to cook; remove from freezer;
defrost and fry in bacon grease with a couple of fresh eggs. Just like fresh!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you think it would work for canning mustard greens, too? We have access to a bunch.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I may be missing something here!
What is the reason for boiling rense and boiling again?


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Mustard green can up really well.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

how about swiss chard? How does it can, we are loaded.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

JohnL751 said:


> I may be missing something here!
> What is the reason for boiling rense and boiling again?


Poke salad is technically poisonous in it's raw state. The two boils (or three as some do) cook out the alkaloids. The first boil always has a horrid chemically medicine smell (official scientific terms :teehee and the foam is a sickly yellow green color. By the last fry they are good smellin mild yummy greens!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

This is from a local friend who shared her canning of poke salad
Poke - canned

It takes a lot of poke to make enough to can. Two very full kitchen trash bagsof tender stem tops will yield about 2 gallons of cooked poke depending on how close you trim the leaves. Some people prefer no stems in their poke (like spinach) and some prefer some of the more tender stems in their poke.

Wash poke leaves in water several times. We set up an assembly line: strip leaves off stems and cut the stem ends then move thru two or three water baths to the cutting board. Cut bundles of washed leaves in 1 inch strips. Put in large pot with boiling water. Stir and cook until poke looses its bright green color and becomes dull green. Pour off the water (oxalic acid). Cover with fresh water and stir to rinse the cooked leaves. Pour off this second water and add just enough water to cover. At this point, the cooked poke can be cooled and placed in freezer bags. To can, heat back up. Fill clean canning jars to within 1 inch of the top, packing the poke tightly to remove the air bubbles. Top off with canning salt. (pints get 1/2 tsp and quarts get 1 tsp). Seal with hot sterile lids. Water bath for 3 hours or pressure can at 15 pounds for 15 minutes for pints and 20 minutes for quarts.


Today we put up 15 quart bags in the freezer and pressure canned 19 pints. We had 7 or those white kitchen trash bags full. the stems ends and trimmings went to the chickens who stripped every little tidbit off those stems.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I pretty much can any greens - mustard, kale, collards, chard, spinach, cabbage, etc. They are going to be really soft (almost mushy), but are a great way to preserve and enjoy later. They do pack down quite a bit cooked and canned, IIRC I got a pint out of a 3lb head of cabbage. 

Also, all these greens dehydrate really well, and aren't as mushy as canned. They just need a quick blanch to wilt them. Chile Chews: How to Dehydrate Your Greens

For the heavy alkaloid greens that aren't safe to eat raw, I assume you'd want to do the first 20 minute boil and rinse before dehydrating. Or maybe just stick to canning those


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I am thinking of a wild green called garlic mustard. Anyone ever try canning this?


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not the only one that eats this?!When we met,DH thought I was nuts.We would flour it ans fry it!mmm

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't like the "mush" greens turn to when canned!

We have so much wild mustard growing here to use during winter months and the poke during spring (and summer if you keep it from seeding) that canning (even freezing) is unneccessary.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The Ball canning guide has directions for cannning "greens". 

I canned 4 doz. pints of chard last year. Being originally from the south, I don't mind the "mush" texture because we boiled them to death down there.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

AmberLBowers said:


> We have TONS of it growing out back, more than we could ever eat and we love it! Can I can it like other greens or is that silly or is it only good when fresh picked. Here is how I usually cook it. Pick and wash. Then cut into ribbons/julienned (think the official chef term if chiffonade). The boil the heck out of it for 20 minutes. Then pour off stinky water, rinse greens and wash pot. Boil again for 20 minutes. Pour off water and fry in bacon grease (yes, I am a bad BAD girl!:gaptooth or a bit of ham from the beans I always have going at the same time. Scramble an egg in at the end. What if I just canned them with fresh water after the second boil? I just HATE to waste the ton of good healthy greens we have growing out back, would love to have them in the winter too!


That's how I prepare mine, just like my GGM did. I love it, but DH (or anyone else I currently know) won't touch it. It's a shame, too...while it is certainly an "acquired" taste, it's very good for you!

I'm "nurturing" a patch behind my garden...finally got DH to understand if he hits it with the weedeater again, he's toast!


----------

